# RURAL TV



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"" said:


> RFD TV is having a new channel called RURAL TV. Does anyone know if DISH will carry RURAL TV?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing, just in case RFD-TV decides to move my train shows there. Rural-TV starts in February.

BTW, why do all of your posts have a dead quote in them?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> "" said:
> 
> 
> > RFD TV is having a new channel called RURAL TV. Does anyone know if DISH will carry RURAL TV?
> ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

GravelChan said:


> SeaBeagle said:
> 
> 
> > According to an article in RFD-TV magazine Dish will be carrying this channel so apparently they have a deal cut. I think Rural-TV is scheduled to launch on Feb. 1, whether Dish will pick them up at that time or at some later time your guess is as good as mine.
> ...


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"" said:


> True good to know the channel be carried by DISH. Yes HD would be great.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Blowgun said:


> BTW, why do all of your posts have a dead quote in them?


Apparently.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Apparently.


I agree that it's obvious, it's certainly unnecessary. Yet, people get hoodwinked into quoting it. Maybe it's an experiment in paying attention. :lol:

All kidding aside; my only goal was to offer the poster some help. I'm unaware of any reason to intentionally include it, so I thought I would start by asking it's purpose.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Looks like DISH will carry Rural TV on channel 232 beginning February 1. That has been the channel for KTLA in the superstations pack. KTLA is being moved to channel 233 on February 1. (Actually it's already there but still on 232 also.) I assume this is being done so Rural TV can be on 232, right next to RFD on 231. Don't know whether it will be HD or not but I suspect it will be since RFD is.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> "" said:
> 
> 
> > RFD TV is having a new channel called RURAL TV. Does anyone know if DISH will carry RURAL TV?
> ...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Then you're missing Gunilla Hutton and the rest of the Hee Haw Honeys.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Looks like DISH will carry Rural TV on channel 232 beginning February 1. That has been the channel for KTLA in the superstations pack. KTLA is being moved to channel 233 on February 1. (Actually it's already there but still on 232 also.) I assume this is being done so Rural TV can be on 232, right next to RFD on 231. Don't know whether it will be HD or not but I suspect it will be since RFD is.


There is a channel called "rural" testing in SD (channel 6111). I suspect that channel will be renumbered 232 when KTLA completes its move. No sign of a HD yet.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

" said:


> I do not see a 6111 in my guide.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Looks like Paul is the latest victim to get hoodwinked into quoting the dead quote and have his post messed up. SeaBeagle, would you like some friendly help with posting? Please PM.


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

That's the way I understand it.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

This is great news! Another channel that nobody asked for gets added, while channels that people want, such as BBC World News and FEARnet aren't.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

MCHuf said:


> This is great news! Another channel that nobody asked for gets added, while channels that people want, such as BBC World News and FEARnet aren't.


You know there are reasons for that. I'm sure providers have meetings and look at what the trend is for what people want, then say lets not add those........


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not see a 6111 in my guide.


It is a test channel, not available to customers. That's why I said a channel named RURAL was testing there.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> You know there are reasons for that. I'm sure providers have meetings and look at what the trend is for what people want, then say lets not add those........


That's not all what I meant. I mean if nobody is asking for that channel, then why even bother adding it. Pay-tv providers are always whining about the cost of programming, then why pay for something that isn't being asked for? Instead save that money for channels people actually want.

I have the AT200 package and it has several Spanish language channels. I have nothing against these channels, but since Dish already offers several Spanish language packages, why are they in this package? The money saved from removing those could be added to pay for BBC World News or FEARnet or some other high demand channel.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

That's an easy answer. There are a huge percentage of households where the younger people speak English, probably their first language. But the older members may not speak English as well. They get the regular package, which has all the English programming, and enough Spanish to please the others.

I wonder how many had wanted channels that are now relatively popular? Satellite is often the sole provider for rural areas. A second channel doesn't seem out of place to me.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MCHuf said:


> That's not all what I meant. I mean if nobody is asking for that channel, then why even bother adding it. Pay-tv providers are always whining about the cost of programming, then why pay for something that isn't being asked for? Instead save that money for channels people actually want.
> 
> I have the AT200 package and it has several Spanish language channels. I have nothing against these channels, but since Dish already offers several Spanish language packages, why are they in this package? The money saved from removing those could be added to pay for BBC World News or FEARnet or some other high demand channel.


I think Fearnet has ads. The VOOM Channel had commercial free back in the day.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MCHuf said:


> That's not all what I meant. I mean if nobody is asking for that channel, then why even bother adding it. Pay-tv providers are always whining about the cost of programming, then why pay for something that isn't being asked for? Instead save that money for channels people actually want.


Perhaps if the channels that "people are asking for" would accept a reasonable offer for carriage they would be on more systems. Then the providers would not have to choose between 10 channels and 1 when spending their programming dollars.

Programmers that offer extremely low prices or offer programming with more than a niche following are more likely to see their programming added.



> I have the AT200 package and it has several Spanish language channels. I have nothing against these channels, but since Dish already offers several Spanish language packages, why are they in this package? The money saved from removing those could be added to pay for BBC World News or FEARnet or some other high demand channel.


The channels are older established channels added at a time when other options didn't exist. As established channels they have a good bargaining position when it comes to package placement. Those channels could easily say "if our core channels are not in your English package you can't carry us at all" and not having those channels in the Spanish packages would gut the packages. They are also popular channels ... perhaps not in your home, but they do get viewership and having them available makes DISH's packages better.

The only reason why BBC World News and FEARnet are "high demand" is because they are not carried. The popularity of the channel has to go beyond a few people "demanding" the channel on the Internet. When there are more people actually watching the channels you're targeting for removal than asking for the new channels the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

MCHuf said:


> to pay for BBC World News or FEARnet or some other high demand channel.


Define 'high demand'. A few people asking for them on a discussion board? What percentage of Dish subscribers would that be?

Because you don't see requests here for RFD or Rural, do you think that means no one wants them?



> *RFD-TV Is #1 Network For Adult Viewers 50+*
> 
> According to Nielsen Media Research (2010), RFD-TV is the #1 ad-supported cable television network for adults 50+ in audience composition.
> 
> Additionally, RFD-TV proudly boasts a weekly audience of over 11.2 million adults 18+. Anchoring the broadcast week is RFD-TV's "Music Row" (Saturday 6 p.m. - 1 a.m. EST). This star-studded lineup features the very best in traditional country music programming, delivering an extraordinary 2.7+ million adults weekly (Nielsen Media Research, 2010).


http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.ph...d=23&6ed3af3a7fb3f305843385fa292f20df=a83c6e4



> *OMAHA, Neb. - (May 11, 2010) - RURAL MEDIA GROUP, Inc.'s flagship television network, RFD-TV, celebrates its 10th year of broadcasting.*
> 
> With 10 years experience comes new audience records. In March 2010, RFD-TV recorded it's best-ever rating period (Nielsen) with Total Adult Weekly Viewership posting a hearty year-to-year increase of over +19.3% (11,286,000 weekly viewers).
> 
> ...


http://www.rfdtv.com/corporate/pres..._10_years_of_broadcasting_a_decade_of_growth/


----------



## gmdarcy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have not read anything official yet. I'm just guessing, but I would not be surprised if Rural TV will be on Dish Network channel 232. Dish is moving KTLA from 232 to 233. RFDTV is on 231. That would put RFDTV and Rural TV side-by-side.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

BillJ said:


> Looks like DISH will carry Rural TV on channel 232 beginning February 1.


Not showing up yet.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Dish has cleared ch 232 but nothing there yet. Wonder if RURAL got launched on schedule? 

Oh, just answered my own question. RFD TV website now shows the launch for RURAL as February 15.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Define 'high demand'. A few people asking for them on a discussion board? What percentage of Dish subscribers would that be?
> 
> Because you don't see requests here for RFD or Rural, do you think that means no one wants them?
> 
> ...


Why didn't somebody say something about the Polka Party? I love Polkas.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I like The Jimmy Sturr show.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

There's that dead quote, again. Please PM for help.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not showing up yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Not showing up yet.


Better now?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

YEAH!!

Lorriane Crook's legs are back!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"SayWhat?" said:


> YEAH!!
> 
> Lorriane Crook's legs are back!


I did not know her lost them.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

MCHuf said:


> I have the AT200 package and it has several Spanish language channels. I have nothing against these channels, but since Dish already offers several Spanish language packages, why are they in this package? The money saved from removing those could be added to pay for BBC World News or FEARnet or some other high demand channel.


Univision, Galavision & Telefutura?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

New afternoon and evening schedule beginning Jan 1 including The Saint, Remington Steele and WKRP

They've already been running Mary Tyler Moore, Bob Newhart and Newhart in the evenings.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"SayWhat?" said:


> YEAH!!
> 
> Lorriane Crook's legs are back!


How did her get along without them?


----------

